# Failures don't plan to fail, they fail to plan



## Nicomon

Bonjour forum,

Je comprends bien sûr le sens de la phrase, mais je n'arrive pas à bien rendre les jeux de mots. J'hésite à écrire _échouent à planifier_. Et je ne peux pas traduire _failures _par échoués. 

J'ai pour l'instant :  
_« Les ratés ne planifient pas leur échec, ils oublient de planifier leur succès.»_

Mais je ne suis pas du tout satisfaite.  Pouvez-vous m'aider?  D'avance, merci!


----------



## Gutenberg

..., ils manquent de planification.


----------



## RaeChan

J'ai eu un problême similaire que celui-ci! Alors, je propose:

_Les ratés ne planifient pas quand ils échouent, ils échouent quand ils essaient de planifier._

J'espère que c'est en bon français...


----------



## Perhonorificus

Jolie question 

_Les échecs ne prévoient pas échouer; ils échouent à prévoir._


----------



## RaeChan

C'est parfait! C'est ce que j'ai essayé d'écrire, mais vous avez assez de vocabulaire


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nico,

Je sais pas si on garde exactement le même sens, mais je dirais « Les ratés ne prévoient pas leur ratage, ils ratent leur prévisions ».


----------



## Jeanbar

Les défaillances surviennent non parce que l'on a envisagé qu'elles arrivent mais parce que l'on n'est pas arrivé à les envisager.


----------



## Gutenberg

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Nico,
> 
> Je sais pas si on garde exactement le même sens, mais je dirais « Les ratés ne prévoient pas leur ratage, ils ratent leur prévisions ».



N'y a-t-il pas trop de "rat"?


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien en voilà de bonnes idées!  

Je ne traduirai par _failures_ par échecs (ça ne convient pas dans mon contexte), mais tout le reste me plait. J'ai encore quelques heures pour décider. 

Un gros merci à tous!


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Lit: "Les ratés ne planifient pas leurs échecs, ils ne font simplement aucun plan"

In fact what the sentence really means is:
Les ratés n'ont pas l'intention d'échouer, mais ils échouent malgré tout par manque de prévoyance

"fail" means "échouer" "faillir", "rater". But it is also used as a substitute for a negation.
"I fail to understand" = "I do not understand"
There is a play on words here.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Gutenberg said:


> N'y a-t-il pas trop de "rat"?


C'était fait pour !  
(c'est sans doute pas assez sérieux, j'en conviens. Tout ça n'est que litté*rat*ure, non ? )


----------



## djara

*Failures don't plan to fail, they fail to plan* 
On échoue non parce qu'on a planifié son échec, mais parcequ'on est incapable de planifier (tout court).


----------



## Shang Qin Li

djara said:


> *Failures don't plan to fail, they fail to plan*
> On échoue non parce qu'on a planifié son échec, mais parcequ'on est incapable de planifier (tout court).


 

N'est-ce pas ce que j'ai dit, en termes différents ?


----------



## Nicomon

Encore merci tout le monde. Dans le contexte, je dois mettre planification/planifier 

J'ai décidé de laisser tomber les ratés et autres jeux de mots (quoique la solution de Karine m'amuse) et d'y aller pour une version ennuyeuse (très) mais qui rend l'idée... 

_On ne planifie pas un échec; on échoue par manque de planification _


----------



## Jeanbar

Les échecs ne sont pas tant la conséquence de la planification que d'une planification inconséquente.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Jeanbar said:


> Les échecs ne sont pas tant la conséquence de la planification que d'une planification inconséquente.


 
C'est fort bien dit. Mais "failures" here means "les ratés" not "les échecs". Un "échec" cannot "plan".


----------



## Jeanbar

Shang Qin Li said:


> ... Un "échec" cannot "plan".


 
Did I say that, really ?


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Jeanbar said:


> Did I say that, really ?


 
Looks like we have a misunderstanding here. I did not say you *said* that. I was merely pointing out that here "failures" = "ratés". Your phrase is very good, but if we want to stick closer to the original sentence I think we should use the word "ratés".


----------



## Jeanbar

Au temps pour moi ! Vous avez raison: en me concentrant ainsi sur le chiasme, j'ai perdu de vue le sens de raté (la personne et non pas la chose).

_Les ratés n'ont pas conçu d'échouer mais ils ont échoué à concevoir._

Ca vous va mieux ?


----------



## Nicomon

I see that my little sentence is popular.  J'aime beaucoup la dernière solution de Jeanbar... mais j'ai préféré une solution plus près de l'original. Et en deuxième lecture, _ratés _ne convenait pas dans le contexte. 

Encore merci tout le monde!

Edit : je parlais de la solution du #15. Je devais à tout prix garder les mots planifier ou planification.


----------



## archijacq

les défaites/échecs/ratages ne relèvent pas de l'imprévisibilité mais d'un défaut de prévision


----------



## Nicomon

Joli.  Merci archijacq.


----------



## Perhonorificus

Sauf qu'on s'éloigne du registre très neutre et simpliste de l'original


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Jeanbar said:


> Au temps pour moi ! Vous avez raison: en me concentrant ainsi sur le chiasme, j'ai perdu de vue le sens de raté (la personne et non pas la chose).
> 
> _Les ratés n'ont pas conçu d'échouer mais ils ont échoué à concevoir._
> 
> Ca vous va mieux ?


 
"_Qu'en termes élégants, ces choses-là sont dites_"
Qui a dit ça au fait, je ne m'en souviens plus ??? (Montaigne ?)


----------



## archijacq

Shang Qin Li said:


> "_Qu'en termes élégants, ces choses-là sont dites_"
> Qui a dit ça au fait, je ne m'en souviens plus ??? (Montaigne ?)



Ah! Qu'en termes galants ces choses là sont dites (Molière).
Remarque respectueuse: Le problème est que "galant" et "élégant" sont différents, tout comme "planifier" et "concevoir".

texte d'origine:
Sadly, many businesses don't plan at all. That's probably because many businesses are created by,   owned by, and managed by people who don't plan.
"Let's just keep doing what we've been doing--but add about 10% more next year," some business   bosses say, unwilling to really plan, dooming themselves in the process.
X, author and motivational speaker, replies saying "failures don't plan to fail, they   fail to plan."


----------



## Shang Qin Li

archijacq said:


> Ah! Qu'en termes galants ces choses là sont dites (Molière).
> Remarque respectueuse: Le problème est que "galant" et "élégant" sont différents, tout comme "planifier" et "concevoir".


 
Oui, tout à fait d'accord sur la différence entre galant et élégant.
Egalement, dans les deux cas, nous avons un Alexandrin. Jusque là, OK
Mais, pourquoi tout le monde substitue "élégants" au lieu de "galants" ?
Un manque d'instruction (maybe ??)
(la poésie française me fascine, mais beaucoup de choses m'échappent. J'espère que vous ne m'en voudrez pas de vous demander quelques précisions)
Merci.... and.....Best wishes


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Seen at the light of ArchiJacq's full sentence, SQL was right: _failure_ here is not _what _is failed, but _who _fails.
_Ceux qui échouent ne l'avaient pas planifié - ils n'avaient justement rien planifié._


----------



## Shang Qin Li

JeanDeSponde said:


> Seen at the light of ArchiJacq's full sentence, SQL was right: _failure_ here is not _what _is failed, but _who _fails.
> _Ceux qui échouent ne l'avaient pas planifié - ils n'avaient justement rien planifié._


 
I must admit your French is perfect. Wouldn't be a writer of some kind ?
Anyway, thanks for your approval.
Keep well
Shang


----------



## Nicomon

JeanDeSponde said:


> Seen at the light of ArchiJacq's full sentence, SQL was right: _failure_ here is not _what _is failed, but _who _fails.
> _Ceux qui échouent ne l'avaient pas planifié - ils n'avaient justement rien planifié._


 
Je pense comme SQL depuis le début. D'où le _ratés_ de mon appel à l'aide initial. Mais alors que _failures_ va très bien avec _plan to fail_, _fail to plan_... _ratés_ me semblait trop péjoratif. 



> Personne qui, par manque de talent ou par manque de chance, a raté sa vie, sa carrière.


 J'ai enfin opté pour _on_. J'aurais dû penser à _ceux_. 

J'adore la clarté et la simplicité de ta version, JDS. 

Note: C'est la même citation... mais le texte qu'Archijacq a cité n'est pas celui que je devais traduire.  Le mien parle de planification des besoins en main d'oeuvre.


----------

